# Your favorite bass lures...



## njsimonson

If you HAD TO pick JUST ONE lure for fishing *largemouth *in the following areas...what would it be...and I know it's tough!

1) Topwater
2) Mid-level
3) Soft Plastic

My selections woud be...and damn is it ever tough!

1) Texas-rigged Chompers Tube (barely beating out a Super Spook Jr.)
2) Rapala Long Cast Minnow
3) 5-inch Senko in Rootbeer/Chartreuse tip on a 2/0 VMC worm hook


----------



## Ryan.Anderson

I mostly only go to Beers lake in Maplewood State Park for all my fishing. I like to be more active when I fish, and cast as close to the shoreline as I can. Anyone who has fished at Beers Lake knows that the entire shoreline is fallen trees and logs, so top water lures are about your only chance at a decent retrieval without bringing in ten pounds of weeds or getting stuck on a tree.

Thus my favorite lure is the double bladed buzz bate. The two blades allow for a pretty slow retrieval and the lure is about as weedless as you can get. If the buzz bate isn't working, then I try a bit deeper approach with the terminator spinnerbate. White is my favorite color for both lures.

I just can't get enough of the top water fish action. Gotta love those huge splashes when a random muskey attacks the buzz bate.


----------



## Decoyer

1) top water, can't beat getting a 5 lb bass on a Rebel PopR. 
2) 6 inch soft stick bait, this is my all time number one bass bait. Works in most conditions.
3) Jig n Pig, in cold front contitions I like the standard black n blue jig and pork and pitching it into the heaviest cover I can find.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

My fave is top water with a "Moss Boss" (weedless spoon with a skirt) thrown right in the weeds. It's been dependable in most conditions during the warm weather months.

My second would be a Mepps #2 spinner with silver blade and grey/black skirt. I like this along edges of weed beds and around lilly pads where some open pockets allow for a cast. Good for Northerns as well.


----------



## mr.trooper

Guys, im goingto let you all in on a little secret of mine. Iv prooved it over and over on Bass, and it certainly IS my favorite lure...

Ok, here it is: You take a worm, and hook it on a hook. then you cast it out where the bass are! It works like a charm! i have landed many a fish on this super-deadly, ultra-secret rig. i trust that, if the right situation presents itself, that perhaps even one of you could use this Anchient and effective lure to land a nice bass!


----------



## njsimonson

Trooper -

Go ahead...take the fun out of getting ready for spring. :lol: By the way there's a mantra that is even more ancient than your "presentation"

He who dies with the most tackle...wins.


----------



## holmsvc

Trooper do you need a red and white bobber with that presentation?


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I should also make note, all Bass are *RELEASED*... They taste bad but are a hoot to hook top water style. :wink:


----------



## njsimonson

Holms - LOL

Goldy - Right...Catch and Release Baby! Preserve the Resource! I find that wacky rigging senkos with circle hooks works the best for C&Ring bass. Also knowing when to set the hook helps too on tubes, so the monsters don't suck it into their gullets.


----------



## holmsvc

Oh come on now goldy I know you like to bake the bass.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Nothing is better than an explosion on the water...topwater for sure (of course it has it's limitations).

I'm old school, give me a black Jitterbug. I've still got one I've had since a kid and I can't begin to try to count how many I've released on it. My thumb gets chaffed just thinking about it.


----------



## mr.trooper

Why yes, you DO need a red and white bobber. preferably one of the little beach-ball ones.

Cabelas also has this great lure that looks like Popeye the sailor, wich i highly recomend!


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> Oh come on now goldy I know you like to bake the bass.


 :rollin: Why holms, whatever do you mean? :lol: You must mean them bottle bass.

Chris, I also have one of those black jitterbugs but it hasn't had the same results as the Moss Boss. I don't know why I gave up on it but I think I kept getting the line tangled in the hooks when I casted so I'd have to crank in a twisted mess all the time. Idunno.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i would also have to say that topwater is the most fun and exciting. i'm most productive with a texas rig though.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Goldy's Pal said:


> Chris, I also have one of those black jitterbugs but it hasn't had the same results as the Moss Boss. I don't know why I gave up on it but I think I kept getting the line tangled in the hooks when I casted so I'd have to crank in a twisted mess all the time. Idunno.


When the time is right to use topwaters, I think almost any lure will work. When you grow up using something that works it's hard to let it go.

Believe it or not, the most deadly bass lure my brother and I ever used was a yellow mister twister on a plain hook. When we were kids with our first 12' boat, 7 hp motor we'd spend all morning casting or heck, we even trolled the weedlines slowly and we never had a dull morning. The lake we fished had zero fishing pressure for bass, so I probably could've had the same luck with the bass oreno. 

Like the black jitterbug, I've still got a section in the box for the yellowtails!


----------



## BROWNDOG

Jig-n-craw is my go to bait it can be fished in 6 inches of water or twenty feet , in the reeds, pads, docks, weedlines basically any where, its probably the most versital bait out there.


----------



## Burly1

Gotta go with the buzzbait on top. For the mid-levels, a six inch SlugGo for the largemouths, a four-inch for the smallies. On the bottom, give me a Carolina rig with a four inch Zoom salt doctor french fry. I met this old gal last Tuesday, lotsa fun! Burlhttp://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums ... pic_id=877


----------



## Ron Gilmore

M-80 with a waterproof fuse and a 1-1/2 oz weight. Chris beat that for a top water explosion.

For pure power and fight the carp is a superior fish than bass and tastes about the same! Help the real game fish by keeping all the bass you catch!   :beer:


----------



## Burly1

Carp are powerful, yes. But they don't jump worth a darn. Gotta love those bass, leaping and cavorting on the surface! Ron, if you start a carp forum, I'd be happy to post something ignorant and pointless for you. I already know how! :lol: Burl


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> if you start a carp forum,


 :rollin:


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Just funnin with you guys! Buzz baits on a still morning are fun or weedless rig pulled through the lily pads!


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Not to turn this into a carp forum :lol: but I thought this article on carp was very interesting. I wasn't aware of the impact they have on duck habitat.
http://www.big-river.com/br.story.a.html


----------



## goose21

Topwater has to be a big balck buzzbait (3/4 oz.)
Mid Level- a big bladed spinnerbait. preferably black or some other dark color
for on the bottom i would have to choose a senko knockoff called a Tiki Stick made by Wave Worms. it is awesome and i have caught so many fish on it using it weightless


----------



## Takem7

top-Its a tie buzz bait or a rapala skitter pop
mid-no doubt a red eye spinnerbait
soft plastic-red swimmin minnow


----------



## Draker16

i love catching the on tubes, and topwater.


----------



## atec

My Favorite ! Luhr Jensen " Speed Trap " . It's a 1/8 oz shallow to medium diver that's why it fishes well around weed lines . Imitates Crawfish in color and shape . You can control speed and depth untill you get results . Works well in Spring when Crawfish are active and in Fall when they molt . Killer bait for " Smallies " , although I have caught big " Gills ' , Crappie , Walleye , and " Cats" with this lure . " Bru" lez - le ! "
___________________________________________________________

In the long run men hit only what they aim at . Therefore , though they should fail immediately , they had better aim at something high . ---- Henry David Thoreau


----------



## gooseboy

Just picked up bass fishing (moved from california used to deep sea) and only tried bass fishing last summer. It sucked A**. Does it pick up alot in the spring? I dunno if it will work later but i like the Heddon Torpedo.


----------



## atec

Gooseboy , You moved from CA to where ???
Tell about the water you are fishing .
Fact : There are probably more Bass fishing [ lures , rigs & techniques ] around than for any other species of fish . Springtime lures ; Summertime lures ; Falltime lures and Topwater baits ; diving baits ; soft baits & hard baits . It all depends where ; what time of day & what kind of water you may be fishing . Sound like a science ? All the pro's & wannabees think it is . When you get on to it , it can be rewarding . Take your time .


----------



## gooseboy

I moved form San Diego to central Oklahoma and am fishing mainly local lakes that are small and theres this one spot with some good vegetation but not to much its a lake thats not really clear but not totally dirty. Im also fishing a sorta local lake called lake Arcadia.


----------



## atec

The water should be somewhat warm enough in OK . by this time and the Bass could be spawning . I would drag a power bait scented worm on a # 4 weedless hook through the weeds or open spots . If they are laying off the weeds then maybe jerk a surface type plug from the weedline out . Walmart has everything you need . Brackish water use some color . Good luck Gooseboy .


----------



## gooseboy

Hey thanks guys!


----------

